

PayPal strike again - ed209
http://www.twitlonger.com/show/j6glqa

======
ed209
Fresh from reading Elliot's recent PayPal woes[1], I find this (parent
article) post in my twitter feed.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4483710>

